# what's on my fish



## jjfry (May 31, 2009)

Is this anything to worry about? I got clean LMBass with nothing on them. I caught on with a bunch of small ones on the tail. any help would be great..They are spawning


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am guessing it is just a parasite. I don't think it is going to kill them.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like some type of parasite plus some fair inflamation around the wound site. Really not a big deal, and those fish are perfect canidates for culling anyways.


----------



## jjfry (May 31, 2009)

Fishman said:


> Looks like some type of parasite plus some fair inflamation around the wound site. Really not a big deal, and those fish are perfect canidates for culling anyways.


what does perfect canidates for culling anyways mean?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

You said they they were small ones, no harm in removing a few fish that look rough, expecially when they're small.

The fish with the red mark on it side, could very well just be from spawning. The spot on the tail almost looks like where a hookworm sets up shop.

If you get a closer up photo next time I might be able to see what it is exactly. I HIGHLY doubt it's fish lice, because they're transpartent, but I guess they could be red if they were gorged with blood? I'm speaking about the red spot on the tail. You havn't, by chance, ever taken any fish from a river and released them into your pond have ya?


----------



## jjfry (May 31, 2009)

Fishman said:


> You said they they were small ones, no harm in removing a few fish that look rough, expecially when they're small.
> 
> The fish with the red mark on it side, could very well just be from spawning. The spot on the tail almost looks like where a hookworm sets up shop.
> 
> If you get a closer up photo next time I might be able to see what it is exactly. I HIGHLY doubt it's fish lice, because they're transpartent, but I guess they could be red if they were gorged with blood? I'm speaking about the red spot on the tail. You havn't, by chance, ever taken any fish from a river and released them into your pond have ya?


No The area where pond is (was a swamp area)I'm handicapped so give me a few days to get a closeup shot..check back and let me know what you think.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

It's usually one or a combo of three things...parasite, protozoa, and bacteria. The fish get stressed different times throughout the year and especially during spawing season and it's pretty common for them to get small skin infections sometimes starting from a small scrape, like when fanning a bed. Look very closely at the red bump with a magnifying glass. You may see a tiny, very tiny, gray worm...could be an anchor worm (what Fishman was talking about). It's usually nothing to worry about unless it begins to spread or infects many fish. Your pictures look like Red Sore Disease, Protozoan and bacterial infections (or a combination of both), and are also very common and can often be corrected by giving potassium permanganate dips if they aren't healing on their own. Medicated feed may also be an option but this of course only works on fish that eat pellets. Again, nothing really to worry about unless it gets worse or spreads to many fish.


----------

